# Musandam dhow cruise (without transport)



## binden365 (Jan 18, 2010)

We're looking to drive up to Musandam then take a dhow cruise and finish off with camping overnight. Does anybody have contact details for the dhow owners? We can get prices for packages including transport from Dubai, but can't seem to get prices for the dhow cruise only. 

Last time we went the captain said dealing with the dhow owners themselves was far cheaper. But I didn't get his contact details!


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

Drive to Dibba (Oman part), go to their seaport.

You will find many dhows there and many tourism offices? 

Try to be there at 4 pm, there is a fishes auctions don't miss it,you may like something to buy.


----------



## Alex7 (Mar 24, 2011)

This package normally costs AED 500 if you get in touch with tours agencies, but the package includes everything like snorkeling equipment, lunch buffet, dropoff and pickup. Probably cheaper with dhow owners though.


----------



## dxbexpat (Nov 7, 2011)

dhow owners may be a cheaper option but will they be safe for snorkeling, food etc as professional tour companies?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Try Al Marsa in Dibba Al Marsa Musandam *- *Diving and Cruises - Home

They offer one day and 2 night trips into Mussandam. Good professional outfit.

There are also clubs that organise day trips (Phillipino Diving Club for one) from Dibba, but generally these only go as far as Lima Rock.

I will see if I can dig out the number for one of the dhow owners for you (Capt. Ali)


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

remaaz said:


> Drive to Dibba (Oman part), go to their seaport.
> 
> You will find many dhows there and many tourism offices?
> 
> Try to be there at 4 pm, there is a fishes auctions don't miss it,you may like something to buy.


Avoid the fish auction if you don't want to see numerous sharks (including those on the at risk lists) being dumped on the quay side


----------



## dubaisafari12 (Sep 27, 2012)

hello, everyone am new in this forum can you tell me about Musandam dibba ? I plan to visit there on next month ?


----------

